# Problem mit Opera --> iframe



## steff aka sId (6. April 2004)

Klick wie man hier sieht habe ich links Thumbnails als Links die eigentlich das Bild dann rechts im iframe anzeigen sollen. Mit Mozilla und IExplorer klappt das auch Einwand frei allerdings streigt Opera und will die Bilder nicht anzeigen. Ich weiß nicht woran das liegen kann.

Code des iframes:

```
<iframe src="/src/picsFrame" name="Picanzeige" width="350px" height="262px">Ihr Browser unterstützt keine Frames</iframe>
```
Code der Links:

```
<a href="/Pics/Me/Anzugstef01.jpg" target="Picanzeige"><img src="../../Pics/Thumbnails/Anzugstef01_t.jpg" width="80" height="80"/></a>
```

Das ganze steht in einer Tabelle aber denke nicht das es daran liegen kann.
Greetz Steff


----------



## Amethyst (6. April 2004)

Hallo, das ganze verhält sich im Opera sehr merkwürdig. Irgendwann kommt das Bild im iframe (aber so lange wird es kein Benutzer probieren) und wenn erst einmal das erste Bild da war, kommen die anderen dann auch sofort. Klickst du die Seite weg und startest sie neu, wieder die gleiche lange Wartezeit.

Könnte es an der fehlenden Dateiendung im Code liegen?


```
<iframe src="/src/picsFrame" name="Picanzeige" width="350px" height="262px">Ihr Browser unterstützt keine Frames</iframe>
```



> picsFrame



Und noch ein kleiner Tipp. Der Satz "Ihr Browser unterstützt keine Frames wäre netter, wenn dahinter eine Alternative stände, z.B.  ein Link zu einer Bilderseite.

Also so: Da ihr Browser keine Frames unterstützt, klicken Sie bitte auf diesen Link, um sich die Bilder in voller Größe anzuschauen.

Gruß Amethyst


----------



## steff aka sId (6. April 2004)

das mit der fehlenden datei Endung ist mir auch aufgefallen aber es tut sich nix. Zu dem der Browser unterstützt keine Frames da war ich bis jetzt zu faul zu was anderes zu machen :-D

<edit>
Zu der Wartezeit hast du einmal geklickt dann gewartet und es kam oder hast du mehrmals geklickt und es kam irgendwann
</edit>

Ich hatte gestern die Sache ähnlich programmiert da hatte ich allerdings 2 iframes da lief es auch bei Opera ziemlich gut


----------



## Amethyst (6. April 2004)

Ich hab mehrmals geklickt und auch auf verschiedene Thumbnails, aber es ist Glücksache, ob da was kommt.

Gruß Amethyst


----------



## steff aka sId (6. April 2004)

jo hab das mal gechecked das seltsame ist wenn das Bild dann mal da ist und man verändert die Position des Scrollbalken dann geht das Bild gelegentlich wieder weg und kommt wieder erst nach ner zeit wieder.
Das Problem scheint irgendwo am iframe zu liegen. wenn ich die Bilder mit _blank aufrufe ist das kein problem.


----------



## Amethyst (6. April 2004)

Hast mal probeweise eine Dateiendung angehängt?

Gruß Amethyst


----------



## steff aka sId (6. April 2004)

Ja hab ich leider bringt das überhaubt nix. Als ich keine hatte sagte mir Opera nur das er die Seite nicht finden kann.


----------

